# Opentshirts



## noclue

Wow opentshirt has come a long way decided to give it a try on the new version works very well and was pretty easy to install. still have a ways to go but my site designabletees.com is coming along very well hope to launch it locally in the next week or two.


----------



## noclue

All Products updated with pricing first sublimation product uploaded and setup
7 Day till planned grand opening 5 day till mass marketing campaign to bury my local competition who don't got no online designer as bad *** as mine. Once they realize what has happened it will be to late.
HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

DesignableTees.com 

IT IS ALIVE


----------



## noclue

I also just wanted to give a little shout out to Tom and Jose the support I have recieved from the opentshirts crew have been nothing but exceptional keep up the great work, and congrats on the success of a much needed addition to the screen printing industry


----------



## noclue

please let me know what everyone thiks would be interested in the feedback while i complete the site


----------



## noclue

Very Impressed so far with the Opentshirt Project Im not a programmer of web designer. The Install was pretty simple and its been very easy to edit the site from the back end


----------



## JeridHill

Very clean, it looks good. The main thing I would do is get rid of the white background on the logo. You would save it as a png file with a transparent background. It would blend into the site better.


----------



## noclue

JeridHill said:


> Very clean, it looks good. The main thing I would do is get rid of the white background on the logo. You would save it as a png file with a transparent background. It would blend into the site better.


Jerid 
Thanks for the feedback 
Going to get that changed ASAP


----------



## QCT2008

I've always liked Openshirts. Your site seems to look quickly, that's a bonus. I am not a fan of the initial garment size when designing. It's huge.

I would also change the button helpers. (i.e. hoover over your '1','2','3' and you will see 'sub1,'sub2','sub3'). The correct data in those fields serves two purposes. #1 people using software to help them navigate. And #2 and possibly more important, they help raise your online rankings when your site is spidered by search engines.


----------



## noclue

QCT2008 said:


> I've always liked Openshirts. Your site seems to look quickly, that's a bonus. I am not a fan of the initial garment size when designing. It's huge.
> 
> I would also change the button helpers. (i.e. hoover over your '1','2','3' and you will see 'sub1,'sub2','sub3'). The correct data in those fields serves two purposes. #1 people using software to help them navigate. And #2 and possibly more important, they help raise your online rankings when your site is spidered by search engines.


Thanks for the feedback not sure which buttons if you could give me a little more info so i could fix them thanks


----------



## noclue

Now that i have installed and customized my site. I'm very pleased with the outcome. Installing was pretty easy, start up cost for basic site was free cant beat free. The art packs were pretty cheap considering its a one time fee. The thing I really like the most is I don't have to continue to pay monthly for any services. Customer Service forums were very informative so i didn't have to many questions but the ones i did I received a quick response from Jose or Tom usually within a few hours. Looking forward to the updates and future improvements of the Opentshirt Project


----------



## codyjoe

Is your site using a Open T-Shirts template or is it a custom one and you're able to embed the design tool and products from Open T-Shirts on your custom site?


----------



## Viper Graphics

Is your site using a Open T-Shirts template or is it a custom one and you're able to embed the design tool and products from Open T-Shirts on your custom site?
__________________
Best American Tees
Graphix Outlet 

Also are you using their hosting service as well?


----------



## DCans

Hey Dave, just checked your site out, it looks like it's coming along great.
-I would suggest that when the client clicks on the "Create your own style" that they should be seeing a blank t-shirt to start, not shorts. Unless you are trying to corner the local market on shorts. ;-)
-I'm confused why you would want to have the unit price and the printing price in the quote window?
-When I was looking around I noticed that the price for the blank product was showing on the XL-3XL but not on the other sizes. (this was on the Gilden 5000, I didn't look around at the others)

Not trying to pick it apart, I'm just letting you know what I noticed.


----------



## sbreyer1

What happened to the OpenTShirts web site, Does anyone know where to download the OpenTshirts Software.
Thanks for your help


----------



## AdvancedArtist

sbreyer1 said:


> What happened to the OpenTShirts web site, Does anyone know where to download the OpenTshirts Software.
> Thanks for your help


Actually we just had a server crash issue I recovered all the sites but Opentshirts which I am working as of now.

Until then you can download from giyhub...

https://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts/releases


----------



## sbreyer1

Thank you for the info and download link.
Can you tell me if our purchased collection of editable vector based artwork from "Action Illustrated" is useable with Opentshirts.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

sbreyer1 said:


> Thank you for the info and download link.
> Can you tell me if our purchased collection of editable vector based artwork from "Action Illustrated" is useable with Opentshirts.


You would have to check the Action Illustrated license and if they allow it.

Then you would need to process the art through Adobe Flash to have the correct color functionality for the system.


----------



## sbreyer1

Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## sbreyer1

Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## sbreyer1

Is there any type of instruction on adding new art to the OpenTshirts Design Ideas Templates.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

sbreyer1 said:


> Is there any type of instruction on adding new art to the OpenTshirts Design Ideas Templates.


[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7aW1fPb20[/MEDIA]


----------



## bora

noclue said:


> please let me know what everyone thiks would be interested in the feedback while i complete the site


Very nice. I am working with sublimation products too.


----------



## bora

bora said:


> Very nice. I am working with sublimation products too.


Opentshirts is more than just screen or dtg printing tshirts.
If I was Tom I will name it 'OTAP Designer' Open To All Products Designer...lol. It's amazing what this software can do if you know how to.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bora said:


> Opentshirts is more than just screen or dtg printing tshirts.
> If I was Tom I will name it 'OTAP Designer' Open To All Products Designer...lol. It's amazing what this software can do if you know how to.


Thanks bora,

Thanks actually part of the strategy one the apparel side is wrapped up start a re-brand and and new site just like you mention because you can design anything in the studio now.

Took as 3 years to get here and I am happy with the foundation but there are so many thing I wish could but the budget dictates the constraints.


----------



## jasmynn

I've sent a couple of messages on your site advancedtshirts.com 
I was told to purchase your artpacks on advancedtshirts.com to upload to my opentshirts store I created. 

I've already purchased the fall and spring pack, but how do I upload them to opentshirts???

I was given the link to purchase these in your forum on opentshirts when the website was down.

I also see that there is another option to purchase a cliparts and design packs on opentshirts. However, I'd like to use what I already purchased. Besides, I don't know what the design pack and clip arts look like. They have no samples for you to see before you buy. 
Also, I've looked on a few sites that they have for examples, and I don't like the clipart and design packs that are on those. The ones you have in the fall and spring pack look waaaay better.

thanks


----------



## AdvancedArtist

jasmynn said:


> I've sent a couple of messages on your site advancedtshirts.com
> I was told to purchase your artpacks on advancedtshirts.com to upload to my opentshirts store I created.
> 
> I've already purchased the fall and spring pack, but how do I upload them to opentshirts???
> 
> I was given the link to purchase these in your forum on opentshirts when the website was down.
> 
> I also see that there is another option to purchase a cliparts and design packs on opentshirts. However, I'd like to use what I already purchased. Besides, I don't know what the design pack and clip arts look like. They have no samples for you to see before you buy.
> Also, I've looked on a few sites that they have for examples, and I don't like the clipart and design packs that are on those. The ones you have in the fall and spring pack look waaaay better.
> 
> thanks


The art for the Design Base is not prepared for the OpenTshirts. Art for OpenTshirts has to be processed into multi-color flash SWF files for now. This allows for 1, 2, or full color modes in the Design Studio to color counts down for screen printing price quoting.

We will be releasing additional art and design packs for OpenTshirts in the near future.

I am not sure where you heard to get the fall and spring sports packs for OpenTshirts they actually for the Design Base.

If you like you can call me but leave a message I tend to be on the phone allot these days.


----------



## bora

Hi Tom!
I would like to see the next art and design packs to be 'Business and Services' ...carpenters, painters, plumbers, electricians, barbers, hair stylists, family reunion, photo t-shirts, food stores, bakery, etc... because most customers we deal with are local businesses.

Thanks.


----------



## jason2161

Can anyone help me i haven't a clue how to get this on my site im happy to pay someone to do it for me, many thanks


----------



## Jaggy22

Looking for assistance with getting in touch with OpenTshirts.com, I have left several messages and also have emailed them on multiple occasions utilizing the phone number and email address found on the site. I have a couple questions that I am looking for answers on that would assist me with my decision to utilize OpenTshirts services. Does anyone have a clue on how I can get a hold of them?


----------



## wodwins

Today i wanted to visit opentshirts but i got a 404 not Found Error.
I like this designer. Anybody knows whats going on with this site?
from bavaria
robert


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Tom and the crew @ Opentshirt rock, a great product at the perfect price and friendly knowledgeable people to help you over the few bumps in the road. Just a sugestion but if you set up a program so that we could load our own art, Flashed for color choices, I for one would gladly drop coin for that.


----------



## threedims

Flash based? Not buying into anything that is flash.


----------



## ukracer

threedims said:


> Flash based? Not buying into anything that is flash.


 Watch this space.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> Watch this space.


Some little bird been whispering in you to? HTML5?


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Some little bird been whispering in you to? HTML5?



Me no....its just gone so quiet usually that means development is imminent. lol


----------



## threedims

Yes HTML5. In development now. I may release as a free app that generates full size svg. We are trying to come up with a business model that we can make money. It will work on mobile devices as well.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

threedims said:


> Yes HTML5. In development now. I may release as a free app that generates full size svg. We are trying to come up with a business model that we can make money. It will work on mobile devices as well.


Interesting because we are building one at the same time. FabricJS with some libraries. Trying to stay as close as possible to the Pure MVC frame work as possible.

Is based on the OpenTshirts hook into OpenCart?


----------



## threedims

Indeed fabric is a game changer for these t-shirt designer apps. There is no solution in protecting the code once you release it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

threedims said:


> Indeed fabric is a game changer for these t-shirt designer apps. There is no solution in protecting the code once you release it.


Being Open Source we really don't have to worry to much about that. But that is one of the draw backs to non open source with the libraries for sure.


----------



## killroy

I've been using opentshirt for awhile now and it's really helped my business. The only complaint my customers have is the html5 thing. Hopefully soon this will be laid to rest. Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## JM Vega

Hi, Congrats on putting Open Tshirts to use as well as you have! Your site looks pretty slick 

I was just looking through your site and did notice the mousepads require a color to be chosen but the list is empty. That's a link to that page on your site.


----------



## DesignTShirt

Very good,Your site seems to look quickly.


----------



## treefox2118

threedims said:


> Indeed fabric is a game changer for these t-shirt designer apps. There is no solution in protecting the code once you release it.


jScrambler should protect fabricjs code without an issue. Domain lockable.


----------



## TedC

threedims said:


> Yes HTML5. In development now. I may release as a free app that generates full size svg. We are trying to come up with a business model that we can make money. It will work on mobile devices as well.


Do you have a timeline for when you think you might be ready to release the designer? Will be asking Advanced Artist same.
Thanks


----------



## TedC

AdvancedArtist said:


> Interesting because we are building one at the same time. FabricJS with some libraries. Trying to stay as close as possible to the Pure MVC frame work as possible.
> 
> Is based on the OpenTshirts hook into OpenCart?


Obvious question on a lot of people's minds, I am sure…Do you have any timeframe for when you think you might release this? I now have some sites set up with OT, and would like to update to HTML5 as soon as practical. Would your version allow customer vector art uploads and admin vector art downloads natively, or will you be selling an add on for this?
Thanks


----------



## frankdoyal05

Tom, I just downloaded OpenShirts,,, what is my next move that I should be doing,, do I need to buy plugins? I noticed at the very top above the headings a $350.00 with new Cliparts and designs? So what do I get that is free...? Can you enlighten me... thanks,


----------



## frankdoyal05

Ok,,, I have installed the latest version OpenCart and that went pretty well,, but Opentshirt 1.2.3 version of software is not compatible with the latest version of Opencart,, I did see the 1.2.4 or was it the 1.3.4 not sure now where I saw it... can anyone help which version of opentshirt to use with the latest version of opencart... this issue prevents me to complete my website...


----------



## wodwins

Hallo, look here
New opencart 2.0
Have fun


----------



## frankdoyal05

Wodwins, That is what I installed (2.0 opencart) what I need is the latest version of opentshirts... the one they show on their site (opentshirts) that is the 1.2.3 which after installation none of the extensions shown anywhere,, wondering it might be because I am using WAMPSERVER ..


----------



## wodwins

did you follow the link?


----------



## frankdoyal05

Yep... nothing there about which version of opentshirts it works with...


----------



## ukracer

I dont think its been tested yet. ........


----------



## frankdoyal05

I been watching the video installation,,, to me its a nightmare to install this to work,,, will take me 2-3 days to install openCart and opentShirt..


----------



## ukracer

frankdoyal05 said:


> I been watching the video installation,,, to me its a nightmare to install this to work,,, will take me 2-3 days to install openCart and opentShirt..


 It takes minutes if you use open tshirt hosting.


----------



## wodwins

Hallo Frankdoyal005
look at this: http://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts


----------



## frankdoyal05

It might not be the latest updates, but I think I try Opencart 1.5.6 with Opentshirts 1.2.3 and vqmod 2.4.1 and see what happens, that is what one of the tutorial on youtube showed. The video was made about a year ago, it might not be the latest versions, I can update later if I want to,, About hosting I want to chose a real good one that can drive costumers to my site.. My son is an IT guy will come over to help with the install, so far I have Opencart installed so all I need help with is Opentshirts.. Thanks guys for all your help...


----------



## ukracer

frankdoyal05 said:


> It might not be the latest updates, but I think I try Opencart 1.5.6 with Opentshirts 1.2.3 and vqmod 2.4.1 and see what happens, that is what one of the tutorial on youtube showed. The video was made about a year ago, it might not be the latest versions, I can update later if I want to,, About hosting I want to chose a real good one that can drive costumers to my site.. My son is an IT guy will come over to help with the install, so far I have Opencart installed so all I need help with is Opentshirts.. Thanks guys for all your help...


The host does not drive traffic thats down to you or your IT guys.

The point of using opentshirts hosting is their hosting is tailored for OpenTshirts and its a one click install solution.


----------



## wodwins

Hallo Frank..
good luck. I have 1.5.5.1 and 1.2.3 and vqmod etc. running fine on xampp localhost. Just for fun. Iam not a IT expert. I think you can do this by your own.
Have fun


----------



## frankdoyal05

Wodwins, thanks for the kind words...I will pull it off, also using localhost


----------



## frankdoyal05

Good news,,, got Opentshirts/Opencart on local hosting,, I had some help but it's almost ready to upload. Just have to change the logo and give it a name, pricing the products. I think a week or two it be public...


----------



## 365 xpression

Im about to purchase opentshirts pro install and I know its not inksoft but it seeems to be a great start for my business. Also can you upload clipart that you purchased from another company and has any one seen more revenue come to your business from this program


----------



## Beautiful Ugly

I just installed also opentshirt in my website as a tshirt design studio.


----------



## frankdoyal05

My opentshirt/opencart is installed on my own hosting WAMPSERVER and toying with some of it's functions, once I upload it to a hosting it will be ready to make some money,,, I hope ! Keeping up with inventory will be a challenge, since not knowing what sells..


----------



## tchandler52

threedims said:


> Flash based? Not buying into anything that is flash.


Any insight on if or when there will be a update to html5 ?


----------



## ukracer

tchandler52 said:


> Any insight on if or when there will be a update to html5 ?


Tom monitors this forum so he might pop up with some info...or he may not. Sorry if that does not help but he tried working to a time scale and it always went over so this is the way its done now....


Regards Andy T


----------



## ShirlandDesign

OK, total web master newbie here, I was elated just to get the simplest of mods to work but.....could someone enlighten me on why 5 is the bomb?


----------



## sundayfundayli

OpenTshirts are terrible with communication aside from their actual page and tutorials. I just got SCREWEDDDD by those winners over there. Im spent days and days and days updating inventory, changing the page appearance, uploading stuff....i finally got it where i wanted to be...all i needed from here was more clipart and design ideas...well well well what a surprise they offer these things. All you do, is give them money, and they install it!

Sounds so easy!

Too bad they deleted all my $#it, and now wont refund my total purchase investment, saying "we didnt do it" although they were the only people that had access to my site....how "coincidental" one might say. Well hopefully paypal does the right thing...good thing i have a ton of pictures because i take pride in my work...all they are holding onto is when i wiped out my site half a month ago...whoooop-deee-dooo i have pictures on my business facebook account from october 29th showing a beautiful site....what does half a month ago have to do with this!?

NEVER PAY OPENTSHIRTS UNLESS YOU ARE INTO HANDING OUT MONEY.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Are you sure your stuff is gone, or could it just be misplaced?


----------



## sundayfundayli

Id beg to say misplaced, but upon signing in to my cpanel, its reverted back to missing A TON of work. Even my product inventory. They clearly fouled up, and are now trying to pin it on me for the problem. They claimed "we have a post on our forum from you saying you wiped everything" no s#%^ i was there. 

Incredible how someone can even have the heart to take $100 they not only didnt earn, but caused damage in the process of doing.

Now im in a battle with them via paypal over $100. Not a lot of money, but as a starting business, no worse taste can be left behind than that of a thief and a liar.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

sundayfundayli said:


> Id beg to say misplaced, but upon signing in to my cpanel, its reverted back to missing A TON of work. Even my product inventory. They clearly fouled up, and are now trying to pin it on me for the problem. They claimed "we have a post on our forum from you saying you wiped everything" no s#%^ i was there.
> 
> Incredible how someone can even have the heart to take $100 they not only didnt earn, but caused damage in the process of doing.
> 
> Now im in a battle with them via paypal over $100. Not a lot of money, but as a starting business, no worse taste can be left behind than that of a thief and a liar.


There is a post on forum where you clearly stated you did wipe everything.

-------------------------------------------

Design Studio issue - did not see any prior posts with the same issue 

*Quoting You*

can someone help me out please! ive even gone as far as wiping the entire site, and starting from scratch to verify it wasn't an improper installation.

thanks all.

sundayfundayli.com
ryan

p.s. - im very green, so please go easy on me with the tech jargon









*And quoting you again*

That was the problem! I cant thank you enough. Sorry for the duplicate post, like i said im very new to this! You're the best!

----------------------------------------------

Now I realize your frustrated and in over your head. But from our position either the *new green guy* or one of his associates wiped the *new green guys* website. Maybe the *new green guy* did again in advertently.

Chris has installed more sites than I count and installed art and other things. We have yet to see him wipe a site including yours.

So venting around the industry is not really going to produce anything because the facts are well on Chris's side. 

*The new green* VS the experienced guy and your server logs.He reviewed the logs on site. You probably don't even know what logs are but according to Chris they show a MAC OS coming off an NY IP as the system that did the damage.

No one here is on a MAC or from NY.

So here we are all social and public. And the admittedly *new green guy* VS Chris with years of experience and probably close to a 1000 installed web sites. And out of all those websites the only that supposedly got cooked by us belonged to the *new green guy* who even says he wiped his site.


----------



## 365 xpression

Ok I have no patience especially when I pay for something and get no answer on questions or 4 days later. 

So here is my problem when I try to upload my artwork to design a shirt on my opentshirts site it tells me that my file is an invalid file 

And I know my artwork is a png and meets the requirements so I went to custom ink and uploaded my artwork and it worked is there a plugin or something I need to down load to make this happen


----------



## edward1210

I want o buy this website, but it look like others people said here the customer support does not answer emails, uhm


----------



## lvprinting

I can add a couple of things here.

If you have cpanel with one of the more reputable hosts, you should also have access to backups from the past week, month, year, whatever. Just restore a backup and your site is back to normal.

For anyone else looking to buy OpenTShirts, well the software itself is open source (free) and you can install it all and configure it all yourself. If you want some of the paid features, that's when you buy those, install them yourself or pay someone else to install them. You can pay anyone to install the extension/plugin/template/whatever as long as you buy it and you have the php/css/html files in a zip file.


----------



## ukracer

edward1210 said:


> I want o buy this website, but it look like others people said here the customer support does not answer emails, uhm


What exactly are you wanting to buy??


----------



## edward1210

ukracer said:


> What exactly are you wanting to buy??


 *OpenTshirts Professional Site Set Up*

$349.99


----------



## frankdoyal05

The advantage of doing your own website is if you want to make changes such as redesigning, uploading new products, price changing and so on you can do it yourself and the cost is nothing. OpenCart/Openshirt allows you to do just that, however if you want them to do it for you they will do it for a fee..


----------



## edward1210

frankdoyal05 said:


> The advantage of doing your own website is if you want to make changes such as redesigning, uploading new products, price changing and so on you can do it yourself and the cost is nothing. OpenCart/Openshirt allows you to do just that, however if you want them to do it for you they will do it for a fee..


Yes, I'm happy to pay them, I believe is $349, but it look like they do not want to do business, I send 2 emails and not answer, I like them because is not expensive and I like all the options on the site, I paid someone before to do www.amvisionprint.net and I'm not happy, is not want I want.
But this people from openshirt look like do not want to make business.


----------



## edward1210

there is any other similar to 
*Opentshirts?*


----------



## prteez

Yes we would like to do business some times we are busy but I dont see any emails from you that I can find. Are you emailing [email protected]?


----------



## ukracer

Ok I have flagged it up to Chris.


----------



## prteez

Well there really isn't a real customer support for this to tell you the truth
There is me and the forums. 
The entire thing is an opensource set. 
But the 349 is an installation fee that pays for the clipart upload art module and the time for installation. 
Support comes in the way of me answering the questions as they come and most of that is a dialog in email as I have many projects to get through. 
So to clarify when you purchase you are not really buying a product it is an installation plus licenses for the clipart and upload art module.
Because 
Opencart is opensource and free 
OpenTshirts is opensource and free
clipart is actually 249 sold seperatly
upload art mod is 49 sold seperatly 
If you choose the Universum pro theme (suggested makes life easier)thats 48 
So basically its 50 bucks for the install 
Tada


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Totally in love with you guys at Open T's. But maybe you can help me out with a snag. Yesterday I both ran Eset Nod 32 and installed Flash 16. Now if I use the upload feature on my site from my computer (FoxFire) I get an IO 2038 error. Any Ideas?


----------



## prteez

You need to put a crossdomain.xml on your site its because of the flash security in flash 16


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Great, I have been to Adobe 's security pages about the issue, it's a bit advanced. I can probably sort it out in time, but could you suggest a "template" file, or Crossdomain.xml for dummies article to get me on the road a little quicker? By the way I greatly appreciate your timely response and help, I am aware of how much you profit for the time invested 

I have a crossdomain.xml in the root of my public directory, it contains a line "http://www.adobe.com/xml/schemas/PolicyFile.xsd" a page that no longer exists. So is this the line that needs modification?


----------



## edward1210

ok, I been speaking I believe with Chris


----------



## prteez

try this in a crossdomain.xml


----------



## ShirlandDesign

No luck, I tried it in the root and the public crossdomain files, I also assumed "mysite" was actually the address to my site, but tried it both ways any way and still no luck. 

Adobe suggested this in the crossdomain ( )

and still no luck


----------



## edward1210

ShirlandDesign said:


> No luck, I tried it in the root and the public crossdomain files, I also assumed "mysite" was actually the address to my site, but tried it both ways any way and still no luck.
> 
> Adobe suggested this in the crossdomain ( )
> 
> and still no luck


Hello to all I need help
I'm trying to upload the product packs, but when I go to products/import/export it said access denied
can someone tell me what I need to do?
Thanks


----------



## edward1210

how do I do this: Then you would need to process the art through Adobe Flash to have the correct color functionality for the system.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Just gets curiouser, and curiouser down the rabbit hole. So I've been Googling 2038 errors for the last couple of days to see why my upload feature quit working after upgrading to Flash 16. Came across a debug version of 16 on Adobes site, installed it and now I get "IO Error: Error #2038: File I/O Error. URL: http://MyStore.net/index.php?route=studio/upload_art/upload_image" instead. Any ideas you code writing guys?


----------



## edward1210

ShirlandDesign said:


> Just gets curiouser, and curiouser down the rabbit hole. So I've been Googling 2038 errors for the last couple of days to see why my upload feature quit working after upgrading to Flash 16. Came across a debug version of 16 on Adobes site, installed it and now I get "IO Error: Error #2038: File I/O Error. URL: http://MyStore.net/index.php?route=studio/upload_art/upload_image" instead. Any ideas you code writing guys?


 Can I use any theme, or it has to be only the universum pro ?


----------



## lvprinting

edward1210 said:


> Can I use any theme, or it has to be only the universum pro ?


You can use any theme. I have used a few different themes and with some work, they will do the job. It has never been an "install it and start using it" set up. There's a lot of work involved with setting up each and every product for printing, so you may want to look at something more basic unless you know how to resolve PHP issues, how to modify tpl files, or you don't mind paying someone else to do it all for you.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

There are more themes available for OpenCart than any other add on, mod or extension. 99+ Best Free Opencart Themes - Premium Responsive Opencart Templates is just one site.

BTW, the guys at OpenT went to my site, ran the upload using Flash 16 and it worked like a charm.

I feel a little dumb now for not having tried that my self, I WiFi onto a laptop in my bedroom that runs Flash 15 and low and behold it runs like a champ. I would be willing to bet the issue is Eset, the anti virus program I run on the big computer. Usually I try to find the way through or around the few bumps in the road I've had with OpenT's, and OpenCart and only holler for help to the guys at Open T's as a last resort. 

Firstly because the more I learn about using and modifying my store the more control I have, and I sure like that. And also because their tech support is kind thing for them to do. I think $65 an hour is about the going rate local, and goes down sharply if your buying code or tech help out of Mumbai. 

They take their own time to lend a hand, and I greatly appreciate them.


----------



## ukracer

edward1210 said:


> Can I use any theme, or it has to be only the universum pro ?


That is a theme that has been tried and tested and works so if installed as part of the package it will work fine and any problems can be sorted easily. Using other themes mean you need to know what you are doing or be prepared to pay when you get into trouble as it takes time to work out how you have stuffed it up and how to fix it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 365 xpression

Has anyone notice or have had any increase in customers or revenue using opentshirts program


----------



## edward1210

365 xpression said:


> Has anyone notice or have had any increase in customers or revenue using opentshirts program


Chris 
OpenTshirts Installer
[email protected]
Phone920) 341-3939

I paid this person $400 to help me with my opencart/opentshirts set up, One of the things I asked hime was to add few categories, to replace the slideshow on my theme and in general help me, he said he will make my site look professional, at the time he started to help me I already installed the open cart, the theme on my previous hosting, so he transfer everything to my new hosting server, he install the artwork and the design idea and add my logo to my site front page, after that he disappeared, I been sending email, and calling him
I'm not posting this as bad advertising against this 
person, is just to make you think before you paid anybody for a service
I wish the best to this person, yes the best, My Lord told me love my enemies, bless those who curse me


----------



## 365 xpression

He is around I just talked to him yesterday when did you pay him because he answered and called me


----------



## ukracer

edward1210 said:


> Chris
> OpenTshirts Installer
> [email protected]
> Phone920) 341-3939
> 
> I paid this person $400 to help me with my opencart/opentshirts set up, One of the things I asked hime was to add few categories, to replace the slideshow on my theme and in general help me,


The basic install is $349.99 so what exactly do you mean by in general help me out??

BUT you will find he has other clients and things to do so does not work for anyone 24hours a day.



I think patience is the key really. 

Hope this helps

Regards Andy T


----------



## edward1210

Dec 27, 2014 14:24:30 PST
Receipt No: 1049-9004-2514-5697
He said:
*From:* opentshirts [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Thursday, December 25, 2014 2:43 PM
*To:* Amalfia Maldonado
*Subject:* Re: Please I need help

I can do a way better job for you at $400 Thats as cheap as I can go.

-----Original Message-----
From: visionprint <[email protected]>
To: opentshirts <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, 26 Dec 2014 1:55 AM
Subject: Re: Opentshirts Costs
But you haven't tell me what is included for the $400

*From:* [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Friday, December 26, 2014 11:29 AM
*To:* visionprint
*Subject:* Re: Opentshirts Costs
 
I can set you categories and ill do some of the products that you do extra they take a little longer to do 

The 349 package is a complete site but like i said before you will have to brand it to your likingput your information and payment shipping options and stuff like that If you want to look at a front and back end of what you are getting you can go here The top one is with universum prothe bottom is without As far as support I assist with questions as well as the support forum  or you can buy a support package or we can talk about pricing for anything you may need set ProDemo Site  http://prteez.com/prodemo 
He did for me move all the content from one server to my new server
Add my logo to the site, install the clipart and the design idea package
Before he move all my content from one server to the other, I install opentshirt,opencart, the database and I change the free theme with this theme that I bought:Classic responsive theme v1.5.5.x, v1., this theme has a slide show, he did not add the slide show, that is suppose to be on the site. also he suppose to add a sublimation category, he did not do it.
I'm looking for the email.
I don't want to post anything else about this, if he think he did was he was suppose to do for the $400, is ok.
This the theme and how is missing the slideshow
http://classic.panforest.net/


----------



## juncboi

prteez said:


> Yes we would like to do business some times we are busy but I dont see any emails from you that I can find. Are you emailing [email protected]?


I have sent 2 inquiry emails to your email address but I haven't heard back from you. One on September 3, 2015 and one on October 27, 2015. I have also posted to your Facebook page but my comment has been deleted. Your forum is also currently down.

I like your product and would like to make a purchase but it's quite difficult to have confidence in someone that doesn't reply to any messages.

I hope this message gets through and look forward to hearing from someone from Openshirts.


----------



## frankdoyal05

juncboi, you can do this yourself,, the site is free and there are a lot of free themes you can download for your front page...


----------



## juncboi

frankdoyal05 said:


> juncboi, you can do this yourself,, the site is free and there are a lot of free themes you can download for your front page...


Yes, I've already installed a working test site. However, I'd like to find out more about the clip art package and to see if there is a font package.

The fonts also need a flash version created from the ttf and I would like to see if there is a more automated way to create them.


----------



## wodwins

Hi 
why will you use opentshirts? It is flash and not updated a long time. forums.opentshirts.com is closed too.


----------



## juncboi

wodwins said:


> Hi
> why will you use opentshirts? It is flash and not updated a long time. forums.opentshirts.com is closed too.


I think Flash will be around for a while. I'm also not trying to get people to design a T-shirt on their phones or tablets.

By the time Flash truly becomes obsolete, a decent and stable html5 app might be available.

What other apps should I look at besides opentshirts?


----------



## wodwins

Hi
i try at the moment 3 html5 addons for opencart and wordpress. 

fancyproductdesigner.com

T-Shirt eCommerce - T-Shirt Designer - PHP Scripts | CodeCanyon

Woocommerce Products Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon

Greatings from Bavaria


----------



## juncboi

wodwins said:


> Hi
> i try at the moment 3 html5 addons for opencart and wordpress.
> 
> fancyproductdesigner.com
> 
> T-Shirt eCommerce - T-Shirt Designer - PHP Scripts | CodeCanyon
> 
> Woocommerce Products Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon
> 
> Greatings from Bavaria


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out.


----------



## tfalk

I wasted 3 months trying to use t-shirtecommerce, it has a lot of nice features but it's not ready for any real use. The image sizing and pricing does not work correctly and the documentation is vaporware. The developer (nicefile is his ID on this site) will tell you everything works fine and he will fix all of your problems, then spend weeks telling you that you just don't understand how it works. I gave up and moved on to another product. 

He finally said he fixed the pricing but I'm not going to waste my time rebuilding my site and testing his software for him.


----------



## juncboi

tfalk said:


> I wasted 3 months trying to use t-shirtecommerce, it has a lot of nice features but it's not ready for any real use. The image sizing and pricing does not work correctly and the documentation is vaporware. The developer (nicefile is his ID on this site) will tell you everything works fine and he will fix all of your problems, then spend weeks telling you that you just don't understand how it works. I gave up and moved on to another product.
> 
> He finally said he fixed the pricing but I'm not going to waste my time rebuilding my site and testing his software for him.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ukracer

wodwins said:


> Hi
> why will you use opentshirts? It is flash and not updated a long time. forums.opentshirts.com is closed too.


Yes I was admin on it and I cant seem to get a reply from anyone from open tshirts or the hosting side.

Its not unusual to get little or no information over the years and if it goes quiet it often means a new release is imminent but from what I hear the guy who did all the installs cant even make contact.. 

Shame really.
I cant even be bothered to look for an alternative its too much hassle,


----------



## ukracer

tfalk said:


> I wasted 3 months trying to use t-shirtecommerce, it has a lot of nice features but it's not ready for any real use. The image sizing and pricing does not work correctly and the documentation is vaporware. The developer (nicefile is his ID on this site) will tell you everything works fine and he will fix all of your problems, then spend weeks telling you that you just don't understand how it works. I gave up and moved on to another product.



I wasted years on Opentshirts....lol so whats the another product?

Regards Andy T


----------



## frankdoyal05

Using Opencart/Openshirt is relatively easy to use, there is a lot of info on youtube you can learn how to, that's what I did. Thing to know about Opencart that it is a free web designer and Openshirt it just a template which you can change to your liking. You can delete products that are there and upload your own well as prices, and create your own. Opencart will design the site for you if you don't know how to go about it, however there is a charge for that, stands to reason.. I uploaded most of my stuff on WAMSERVER that way I could make changes and view it just like if it was already online.


----------



## Radiation72

Thanks frankdoyal05.. I'm in the process of building our website using wordpress and Opencart for the e-commerce.. I had never heard of OpenShirt.. Looks like it will be perfect for us and make my job alot eaiser.


----------



## frankdoyal05

I have been toying with it for a while now, still making some changes, getting the hang of it...


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Properly utilized it lets a little guy look pretty impressive, for free


----------



## dj_spyce

Contemplating on using opencart and opentshirts. Have some questions for current users of opentshirts:

1) On client uploaded artwork, can it get rid of a background of their artwork/logo, i.e. make the background transparent?

2) Can it make multi-color uploaded logo into one color?

3) Can it detect the number of colors in the client uploaded artwork/logo?

4) Can pricing be based on the number of colors in the design using the "auto-detect" number of colors in the design? 4 color screen printing price for 12 shirts would be a lot different then 4 color screen printing on 100 shirts.

If any of you are using this- please post your site link so the rest of us can see the level of success you're having

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## ShirlandDesign

I know no, to most if not all of your questions. You still have to be graphically proficient to work with client art.


----------



## bstarkaz

I'm currently using t-shirt eCommerce and your right that guy is a problem, but I will give him a week and go back to open t-shirt. The problem is opentshirt is no longer, as another company took them over, as I talked to the guy that did the videos and cut him out. He didn't say who took them over. So get the files downloaded fast before its gone.

Does anyone have the opentshirts product_pack they can send me to [email protected]?


----------



## prteez

ShirlandDesign said:


> I know no, to most if not all of your questions. You still have to be graphically proficient to work with client art.


I have everything


----------



## bstarkaz

Can you send it to me or post it someplace?


----------



## brandonlaura

I have checked our your website it looks good


----------



## ptfobunny

So I found this setup for opencart and opentshirt fought to find the download for fonts and sample art saw this thread a few times finally found the product pack for download saw a few wanted it and it is next to impossible to get from their site so I'm posting the link I got mine from could have saved me alot of time it has opencart vqmod opentshirts and the free opentshirts packs that all go together and work together

Index of /getthemagicbox.com/DUMP/OC

hope this saves a few others an hour or 2


----------



## custombuzz

I've used tshirt ecommerce for some months.. It is not really easy to setup. But they did made really usefull addon lately. Once you know the few tricks and how to properly use it. it's worth all the headache.

I found their support was really good at helping


----------



## RockyT

So here's a question.. Since I'm only doing DTG, I don't need colors to be selected for price quotes. Is there a way to remove that part of the upload art process?


----------



## nicefile

RockyT said:


> So here's a question.. Since I'm only doing DTG, I don't need colors to be selected for price quotes. Is there a way to remove that part of the upload art process?


Sorry, I not sure you using T-Shirt eCommerce or No. If you using, you only change printing type in page edit product design.


----------



## RockyT

I'm not, that's why I posted in the Opentshirts thread.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## nicefile

RockyT said:


> I'm not, that's why I posted in the Opentshirts thread.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Sorry you. My system allow calculate the price with colors number...Sorry misunderstanding your question.


----------



## gnizitigid

T-Shirt eCommerce is little complicated for starters, you need to upload products in t-shirt commerce and than choose product from Woo-Commerce product addition panel

There should be simple solution


----------



## tfalk

Nicefile, your system has absolutely nothing to do with opentshirts so why do you keep replying here, other than to solicit people to purchase your appication?


----------



## prteez

Yes there is a way to remove it but you need to change the codeing I have done it before


----------



## RockyT

I don't take it you wrote a guide for it at the time? 
Do you happen to recall which files were involved?


----------



## Full Moon

Can someone tell me what you're using to resize your picks to add them to Opencart/Openshirts.

I could probably make changes to my image in CorelDraw & save in the proper format.
I'm having trouble getting their site to accept what I try to upload.
Can you tell me what formulas you're using? Thanks


----------



## Persnicketees

Hi everyone, I've been reading more and more about Google's ongoing plans to erradicate Flash from the internet (by Chrome), given it's history of security flaws...moving everything towards HTML 5. I've read the posts here about Open T Shirts. I still cannot imagine why there is no official word on OT's imminent death or it's conversion to HTML 5. I really wish @AdvancedArtist would comment on the future, or lack thereof. Though I realize there is some speculation about him not being involved any longer. I personally have been with OT Hosting for several years and will need to re-up with them soon. I don't want my wagon hitched to a horse that's running into the Grand Canyon (lol, thanks for humoring me). Any comments would be welcomed and appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## DCans

Persnicketees said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading more and more about Google's ongoing plans to erradicate Flash from the internet (by Chrome), given it's history of security flaws...moving everything towards HTML 5. I've read the posts here about Open T Shirts. I still cannot imagine why there is no official word on OT's imminent death or it's conversion to HTML 5. I really wish @AdvancedArtist would comment on the future, or lack thereof. Though I realize there is some speculation about him not being involved any longer. I personally have been with OT Hosting for several years and will need to re-up with them soon. I don't want my wagon hitched to a horse that's running into the Grand Canyon (lol, thanks for humoring me). Any comments would be welcomed and appreciated. Thanks so much!


AdvancedTShirts (same person as AdvancedArtist) no longer has anything to do with Openshirts. It is not speculation, Tom told me.


----------



## Persnicketees

DCans said:


> AdvancedTShirts (same person as AdvancedArtist) no longer has anything to do with Openshirts. It is not speculation, Tom told me.


Does OT Hosting own it then?


----------



## DCans

Persnicketees said:


> Does OT Hosting own it then?


That is my understanding, but Tom didn't say that part directly.


----------



## prteez

DCans said:


> AdvancedTShirts (same person as AdvancedArtist) no longer has anything to do with Openshirts. It is not speculation, Tom told me.


OpenTshirts is open source and can be found at git hub. 
Opentshirts for opencart 2.0 was done by adam and is opensource and can be found at github.

Opentshirts is currently hosted at Opentshirtshosting as a autoinstaller and is not being installed off server by anyone anymore. The upload art and artpacks and product packs and fonts can only be installed through opentshirtshosting as they are paid mods and packs. 

I used to do all the installs off server and tom decided to hand it over to opentshirtshosting as it was a pain for him to keep track of as well as certain people overseas taking the whole package and repacking and reselling. 

There was a html 5 version being done but that never got finished for some reason and it was probably not going to be opensource anyway. 

Forums were shut down due to lack of interest as there were only 4 or 5 people monitoring and putting new content. As well as them not being very contructive. 

One day I may find time (when I am bored) and try to work on an html designer that will work with opencart better than what is out there. 


So Opentshirt will probably stay around as long as opentshirtshosting is up and running. I will probably never see an html 5 version. 

It is still very useful from a box computer and is also very modifiable from a program standpoint as it still uses php and jquery ui for the program and visual. The main thing that sucks is the action script and amfphp aspect but it did have a good run. 

I can still do mods and installs minus the artpack. I have my own upload art mod that I made off of the original upload art when it was opensource but I doubt anyone is interested there are many other options out there now.


----------



## RockyT

Flash is going out!? Awesome, I just about finished my OpenTshirts site..


----------



## Persnicketees

I inquired OTH about HTML 5 yesterday, they said "the html 5 version is stil under development and its close to release"...however, I was told the same thing a year ago. The glimmer of hope though is that a year ago they hinted at it being a paid version. This makes me believe that there is a possiblitliy. OTH really has done a lot of work from a hosting aspect just to let it all die off. I personally am not opposed to paying, as long as the price is reasonable. The truth probably is that most people never receive a return on investment if they consider all of the back end and admin time. It really requires you to have awsome SEO and to hit a niche market. Otherwise, all of the big players out there prevent the dream of making a living doing online screen printing sales without a ton of customer service. It's great as a supplement to a brick and mortar business, but not as a primary one. There are exceptions obviously. I'm sure there are a few out there doing really well but probably is not the case for most people that dip their toe into the online design/sales game.


----------



## flymonkey

noclue said:


> Wow opentshirt has come a long way decided to give it a try on the new version works very well and was pretty easy to install. still have a ways to go but my site designabletees.com is coming along very well hope to launch it locally in the next week or two.


Good luck!


----------



## prteez

I hope one day but I was told that everyday for the last two years


----------



## RockyT

Unless the new owners come with a good reason to start paying a monthly fee for something that's easily arranged by yourself for free, I don't see them getting a ROI.
Despite the picture they try to paint on their site -BTW, good luck trying to contact them unless you're already a customer!- you should really, REALLY read their Terms of Use.

Some gems that should get your attention:

- OpenTshirts Group may change the Terms and Conditions (in whole or in part) from time to time and at any time without notice to you. And hold you to rules you didn't agree to. Want to move your site because of it? Read on:

- They'll help you move your site there, but you can't leave, or they'll wipe your site clean.
Also, you cannot make a backup of your own site!? Wow!

- The Unlimited package is in fact limited, both in space and traffic. They may suspend your site until you upgrade if you should go over the limit.

In all, I'd say they try to completely control something that was supposed to be free, accessible and a community thing. That kills it.


----------



## Persnicketees

RockyT said:


> Unless the new owners come with a good reason to start paying a monthly fee for something that's easily arranged by yourself for free, I don't see them getting a ROI.
> Despite the picture they try to paint on their site -BTW, good luck trying to contact them unless you're already a customer!- you should really, REALLY read their Terms of Use.
> 
> Some gems that should get your attention:
> 
> - OpenTshirts Group may change the Terms and Conditions (in whole or in part) from time to time and at any time without notice to you. And hold you to rules you didn't agree to. Want to move your site because of it? Read on:
> 
> - They'll help you move your site there, but you can't leave, or they'll wipe your site clean.
> Also, you cannot make a backup of your own site!? Wow!
> 
> - The Unlimited package is in fact limited, both in space and traffic. They may suspend your site until you upgrade if you should go over the limit.
> 
> In all, I'd say they try to completely control something that was supposed to be free, accessible and a community thing. That kills it.


Unfortunately for me, I have been running a business with OT through OTH for few/several years. I have repeat customers that have data as well as blog material. My SEO has slipped dramatically, but still it has history which Google loves. Changing for me may require going to a new system altogether. I assume that most peoples terms of service read similarly. Times when I have read them, they always scare me and leave me thinking that they are designed to give the company the upper hand and control. That being said, I agree with you...it's egregious. However, if they can make the thing a go as a paid version, I will be on board. I spent a few months angry about it, because I love open source and egalitarianism, but given my situation its a reasonable expense to have for a business (depending on what the amount would be obviously). I personally think that keeping it open source and charging for the add-ons and hosting is a better business model long term. People will always be getting in and out of the t-shirt business so there's always new customers, however screen printing makes very few rich, so it seems more likely that new customers would pay for hosting and add-ons, as opposed to a large sum for the whole thing. Then again.....what do I know? I do love all of us continuing the conversation though...it is much appreciated since the developers are so quiet.


----------



## Persnicketees

prteez said:


> I hope one day but I was told that everyday for the last two years


Not sure if you were responding to me or not so appologies if you weren't. I'm have been in the dumps about the whole thing for quite a while, then I stopped caring...now I'm really considering my future with the whole thing again. Anyway, the thing that gives me hope is how much OTH has put into their hosting upgrades, cpanel and security over the past year to year and half. They have an extremely niche hosting market. The other side to that is that maybe they will change their name to something that's more generic. Maybe they already host under a different name as well. In that case, maybe their just stringing along the OTH customers as long as they can to milk as much money out of us as possible. 

It just really seems like it's the better business move (moneywise) for them to develop the HTML5 version. Everything else is in place. I don't see them just dumping a viable business. They could at least sell it off. Anyway..thanks too for the continued conversation...helps me feel not so alone in the matter.


----------



## RockyT

I have added a number of colors to the clipart color management, but still only the Default colors are showing up in the designer. Is there anybody who has an idea why this is happening and how I can rectify it?

Much obliged!


----------

